# Did glorfindel fight in fall of dol guldur?



## Turin_Turambar (Jul 2, 2021)

In the bfme 2 game, glorfindel takes part in this war with gloin. Are there any written sources in the books that glorfindel is in this war? did glorfindel fight in the battle of dol guldur?


----------



## Elthir (Jul 2, 2021)

No written source here, that I know of. 

🐾


----------



## Olorgando (Jul 2, 2021)

There certainly is no "War of Dol Guldur". That's pure gaming fan-fiction.


----------



## Elthir (Jul 3, 2021)

In any case, he'dove trounced both Dol _and_ Guldur!

🐾


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 3, 2021)

The White Council initiated the attack on Dol Guldur and I assume were at the battle. I thought Glorfindel was a member of the White Council, but I don't have a source to back that up. If Glorfindel is part of the White Council, it seems reasonable to assume he was there.


----------



## Olorgando (Jul 3, 2021)

Starbrow said:


> The White Council initiated the attack on Dol Guldur and I assume were at the battle. I thought Glorfindel was a member of the White Council, but I don't have a source to back that up. If Glorfindel is part of the White Council, it seems reasonable to assume he was there.





Ecthelion Of The Fountain said:


> In the bfme 2 game, glorfindel takes part in this war with gloin. Are there any written sources in the books that glorfindel is in this war? did glorfindel fight in the battle of dol guldur?


The attack om Dol Guldur by the White Council took place in TA 2941, before the Battle of Five Armies (for which Gandalf showed up at Erebor just in time to take part in that, too). There's no question where Glóin was at this time: with Thorin's company, very far away; and Glóin certainly was not part of the White Council.
However this attack looked in detail, which JRRT does not describe, this fall was quite temporary: "Sauron having made his plans abandons Dol Guldur". Just ten years later in TA 2951 "Sauron sends three of the Nazgûl to reoccupy Dol Guldur".

At the time of the War of the Ring, Glóin certainly returned to Erebor after the Council of Elrond in TA 3018 to report to Dáin II Ironfoot and then stayed put there. As per Appendix A, part III "Durin's Folk", genealogical table "The Line of the Dwarves of Erebor", Glóin survived the attack on Dale and the siege of Erebor in TA 3019, surviving until the year 15 of the Fourth Age.

Interestingly, Dol Guldur is only mentioned in the annalistic part of the Tale Of Years in Appendix B as follows: "15 March 3019 - Battle under the trees in Mirkwood; *Thranduil* repels the forces of Dol Guldur. Second assault on Lórien." The first assault on Lórien had taken place on 11 March, the third took place on 22 March. After the annals entry for 25 March, JRRT reverts to narrative form: "Three times Lórien had been assaulted from Dol Guldur _[and from Moria, I would guess]_, but besides the valour of the elven people of that land, the power that dwelt there was too great for any to overcome, unless Sauron had come there himself. Though grievous harm was done to the fair woods on the borders, the assaults were driven back; and when the Shadow passed, Celeborn came forth and led the host of Lórien over Anduin in many boats. They took Dol Guldur, and Galadriel threw down its walls and laid bare its pits (shades of Lúthien at Tol-in-Gaurhoth in the First Age), and the forest was cleansed."

That Glorfindel took part in any of the action involving Lórien and Dol Guldur is pretty much out of the question. He was not part of the Fellowship; he was not in Lórien when the Fellowship arrived there (he would have needed to get there separately somehow), and that he was sent there by Elrond after the Fellowship had left Lórien is very, very unlikely. So for this part involving Dol Guldur, placing Glorfindel - and Glóin! - in the action is purest gaming fan-fiction.


----------

